# Ion Platform/AMD platform, and Ubuntu/XBMC HDMI?



## bpgt64 (Apr 8, 2010)

So I finally got my Foxconn i330's Nvidia drivers working.  Unfortunately there seems to be a lacking of documentation to getting the HDMI to work...Or atleast it's not supported at the moment.

I gotta say, XBMC look's pretty slick....

I am also replacing my inoperable intel GMA 500 based netbook with the new AMD Athlon MV-40 based platform EEE PC.  Should have been delivered by now..

The general point of this thread is the new netbook will have an HDMI out, and I will be dual booting it to Ubuntu and W7.  And' I'd love to run the similar setup as the nettop(our home HTPC) at friends houses on the fly.  I am also cutting my teeth on linux because of work, and need it on the go.


----------

